

Reconfigurable Asynchronous Logic Automata - jpt4
http://rala.cba.mit.edu/pubs.html

======
jpt4
Courtesy of taliesinb's off-hand comment [0], I learned of this excellent
research project which collates many of my recent CS interests, and wish to
share.

[0] [http://rala.cba.mit.edu/pubs.html](http://rala.cba.mit.edu/pubs.html)

~~~
threepipeproblm
None of the links to papers seem to be working?

~~~
jpt4
Well, that's unfortunate. This page aggregates all the Center for Bits and
Atoms papers, which can be cross-referenced by the titles in the submitted
link: [http://cba.mit.edu/docs/papers/](http://cba.mit.edu/docs/papers/)

Here is the main RALA paper (PDF warning):
[http://cba.mit.edu/docs/papers/09.11.POPL.pdf](http://cba.mit.edu/docs/papers/09.11.POPL.pdf)

